# no power to inducer motor



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Check pressure switch and its hoses. Switch must pull a vacuum for ignition sequence to start.


----------



## Poppyloppy (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anything run? Does the blower fan run on fan?


----------



## jackyjia (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: blower fan run on fan*

:furious:I have no power to inducer and pilot, everytime when i push the safty swich the fun run for couple of min' LED code is 12, modle # 383KAV048091.
Thank you so much!


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

jump R to W on the board... with stat off the subase did you have pilot on original board but no ID...test the ID thru and extension cord 115Vs directly leave it mounted just cheat the 2 ID wires into the extension cord.what safety are you pushing in :huh: to get what fan.sequence...when the stat calls heat with everything connected the ID is the first thing tio run...the pressure switch makes proof of air... and your ignition lights proofs out,and the main burner kicks in the the main supply up into the house runs.try the R/W jump down at the furnace first


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

code 12 is normal and it should run the fan for 90 secs B4 starting the inducer. if nothing happens then it may flash another error code.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

jackyjia said:


> :furious:I have no power to inducer and pilot, everytime when i push the safty swich the fun run for couple of min' LED code is 12, modle # 383KAV048091.
> Thank you so much!


All carriers (as well as bryant, payne and day/night) run for 90 seconds after power up if there is a call for heat when powered up............thats why your getting the code 12.
after the 90 seconds what happens?


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

diyorpay said:


> Check pressure switch and its hoses. Switch must pull a vacuum for ignition sequence to start.


How is the "switch supposed to pull a vacuum" if the inducer motor is not running?


----------



## jackyjia (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE:after the 90 seconds what happens?*

nothing! stop running , the Furnace went quiet


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd check for a blown fuse on the control board.


----------



## jackyjia (Dec 27, 2011)

I did yesterday, it was good


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

explain step by detailed step exactly what it is you and the furnace are doing. Is this on call for heat that the code 12 is dipslayed while the blower runs and then after that, while still on call for heat, everything just stops? 

has there been any (re)wiring going on with this furnace? Was the board changed, anything?

Also, today is a new day, check the fuse again.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Time to get a meter out and start checking voltages.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

jackyjia said:


> nothing! stop running , the Furnace went quiet


 
the proper sequence of operation is as follows:
1. Tstat call for heat
2. inducer motor starts and closes pressure switch
3. after a short pre purge igntor will be energized
4. gas valve is energized and delivers gas to manifold and burners 
5. gas ignites 
6. flame sensor senses flame (must happen within 4 seconds)
7. main blower is energized
8. tstat is satisfied and inducer is de-energized
9. main blower de-energized

with all that being said at what point is your unit getting to ?


----------



## jackyjia (Dec 27, 2011)

*no power to Induce*

Thanks for ALL your helps!

It is my friend’s furnace, they could not start the heater. It could be the first time they try to turn the furnace on for this year. Bryant model 383KAV048091
I found some of water underneath inducer ( heave rain from chimney).
LED flash as 1 then 2...1 then 2...
Main blower will start for 90’s when every time I push the safety switch. nothing else happen other then blower tunning.
The plugs for Inducer and igniter on board are reading “0 volt” all the times.

the only fuse on board is good.


----------



## harleyrider (Feb 20, 2007)

jackyjia said:


> Thanks for ALL your helps!
> 
> It is my friend’s furnace, they could not start the heater. It could be the first time they try to turn the furnace on for this year. Bryant model 383KAV048091
> I found some of water underneath inducer ( heave rain from chimney).
> ...


 
Replace the board, but i suspect something else.......you should be getting a pressure switch faclt , due to the fact that the inducer is not running.....if the board is not telling the inducer to run, then that could be the reason for the 12 code.


----------



## jackyjia (Dec 27, 2011)

water may no from the rain
I have unpluged everything from the board, then plug them back in, I got solid red from LED, but still read zero volt on inducer, and nothing is running


----------



## jackyjia (Dec 27, 2011)

*now power to inducer*

I have replaced the board, now the furnace is running GOOOOOD !
Thanks for all your helps again !


----------



## thomasangelo142 (Oct 30, 2021)

jackyjia said:


> *no power to Induce*
> 
> Thanks for ALL your helps!
> 
> ...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@thomasangelo142 you're responding to a 10 year old thread.


----------

